# flirting



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

How can you tell when someone is flirting with you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrsamazing (Feb 9, 2012)

When she asks you a question, our talks to you, she leans in and looks at your eyes while you are speaking. She smiles at you, she touches you, she asks you about yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Smiling and tilt of head.
Looking back over shoulder when walking away from you.
Twirling full circle in order to wave goodbye to you at the 180.
Touching you on the shoulder or hand or arm. 
We learn how to do this in dance class!
It's expected if you're dancing with a friend and want to have fun or are already having fun.
You don't do it if the guy is unsafe or creepy, then it's a poker face.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

My ex used to shave her legs, and then tell me she did.


----------



## alone_not_lonely (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you think you have been the target of some flirting, Proud?

At the risk of sounding too eager...
C'MON FESS UP! We want ALL the details! 

Just kidding! You're asking for you because of a situation, I assume? Welcomed or unwanted flirting?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Body language (do they turn toward you, touch you)

Women like to do flipping of the hair

Smiling at you

Eye contact

Flirtatious banter


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm concerned that you're thinking too hard again here. I can spot that kind of thing because I'm guilty of it myself.

If a woman is acting a bit nicer than usual to me, I get my flirt on.

If she's talking to you - and you're talking to her - and you're both smiling and having fun - who cares what you call it???

And also - being newly single - must say it took me a short time to realize that flirting is fairly common. And just because someone is flirting with you, it doesn't necessarily mean they are interested in going out with you.

If you think a girl is flirting with you, just enjoy the moment and go with the flow!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> If a woman is acting a bit nicer than usual to me, *I get my flirt on.*


:lol:


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

@alone,
Yeah last Saturday night when I went out with some friends for the UFC fight my female friend's friend was flirting with me (She is 24, I am 34). She was making eye contact, complimented me on how well I look, told me I look younger than my age, and then at the end of the night she asked me for a back rub, and she gave me a back rub. It made me feel good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Read up on flirting online. Look for body language signs.

People flirt with their body...not necessarily their words.

I love going to bars and seeing who will go home with whom.  Hardly ever wrong.


----------



## Hank567 (Apr 23, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I love going to bars and seeing who will go home with whom.  Hardly ever wrong.


That, is a good skill for a wing(wo)man to have!


----------



## Davi (Apr 20, 2012)

When is looking at you, when you are talking and when you notice, she smiles and still looks at you......


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> @alone,
> Yeah last Saturday night when I went out with some friends for the UFC fight my female friend's friend was flirting with me (She is 24, I am 34). She was making eye contact, complimented me on how well I look, told me I look younger than my age, and then at the end of the night she asked me for a back rub, and she gave me a back rub. It made me feel good.


Yeah totally flirting with you.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

So the 24 year old who gave me the back rub, fb'd me her phone number, told me to call her sometime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ohhhhhh..... yeeeeeeaaaaahhhhhh.....:ezpi_wink1:

Call her dude. Make friends with her, its not cheating on your vows.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

So what is the rule, wait a day before I call/text?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

proudwidaddy said:


> So what is the rule, wait a day before I call/text?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol! Good point! Although you may be asking the wrong group! 

I would have called before posting here!!!

Can you ask her if she has any friends!?!?!

:smthumbup:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Be nonchalant. 

I don't know. We need some TAM babes to chime in here.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> I would have called before posting here!!!


yup


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Glances at you, smiles, looks away, glances at you a second time, smiles, holds your gaze.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I sent her a text message a little bit ago
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sniff... sniff...

My little boy is growing up....


----------



## alone_not_lonely (Mar 22, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Yeah totally flirting with you.


My thoughts exactly. Which is why I thought it would be easier to worm that info out of you than to offer up flirting ideas. Me ''getting my flirt on'' (lol niceguy, that IS an awesome quote) is different in some ways to other women. Every woman has her own style, but essentially there is a lot that is generic. As for signs, the ones she gave you were neon billboards for flirting 

As for the "rules". Just go what you are comfortable with. I wouldn't say nonchalant, as per say, just casual. Let her know how pleasantly surprised you were she followed you up with her number and just see where it goes from there.

There is only one solid rule I do believe in adhering to: Don't make yourself too available with your time. You having kids will make this easier. It's not so much as playing the dating game, but instead not letting someone you have just met monopolise all your free time and getting enmeshed too quickly.

And if you decide to date or just go out as friends; never EVER talk about exes in depth. Keep it light and casual. If she asks, a quick 'I'm in the process of a divorce, it didn't work out unfortunately, we decided it was better for the kids that way' will suffice. Honesty is the way to go, but keep it light. You haven't hidden the fact of ex or kids that way, but have not gone into gut-wrenching detail either.

I'll bet it's good to know you still got that mojo?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

alone_not_lonely said:


> And if you decide to date or just go out as friends; never EVER talk about exes in depth. Keep it light and casual. If she asks, a quick 'I'm in the process of a divorce, it didn't work out unfortunately, we decided it was better for the kids that way' will suffice. Honesty is the way to go, but keep it light. You haven't hidden the fact of ex or kids that way, but have not gone into gut-wrenching detail either.


Absolutely! Never, ever, ever talk about your ex while on a date. That is instant romance poison.


----------

